#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  Hij wilt een tweede vrouw

## SoInLove

Hoi allemaal,

Ik ben helemaal in love met mijn Marokkaanse vriendje. Hij is heel lief voor mij en ik ben voor het eerst helemaal gelukkig in een relatie.
We hebben elkaar van af het begin duidelijk gemaakt dat we op zoek zijn naar een relatie dat uiteindelijk eindigt met een huwelijk inshallah.
En nu hebben we ringen uitgekozen en we gaan binnenkort verloven maar nu verteld hij mij ineens dat na een paar jaar er een kans bestaat dat er een tweede vrouw in het huwelijk kan komen. 
En dit verteld hij me na dat ik mijn ring heb uitgekozen en na dat ik hem aan mijn familie heb voorgesteld. Ik voel me heel erg gefopt en ben heel boos op hem. 
Nu weet ik wel dat ik er niet gelukkiger op ga worden als ik hem verlaat en ik heb al heel wat meegemaakt.... I have a lot of bagage and can't handel another break up.
What should I do? 

Ik wardeer iedereen die de tijd neemt om hier op te reageren.

Bedankt.

----------


## GentleMan86

Toch hard zijn voor jezelf als dat niet is wat je wil.
Tis nogal triest om te bedenken dat jij straks je toekomst alleen maar frustratie gaat kennen zodra je weet dat je man, zn liefde aan een andere vrouw is aan t tonen.

Doe jezelf een plezier en accepteer hartpijn, wetende dat ook dit over gaat insha allah en betere tijden zullen aankomen.
Tenzij je er oprecht nuchter mee om kan gaan, maar dit betwijfel ik gezien je bericht.

----------


## SoInLove

Bedankt voor je berichtje gentleman86!

Natuurlijk gaat het me erg veel pijn doen maar ik kan mezelf ook niet voorstellen zonder hem. Ik zie mezelf ook niet meer met een andere man omdat ik zo verliefd ben op hem..... Ik weet dat het me heel ongelukkig gaat maken maar ik denk dat dit gewoon karma is voor mijn verleden dus ik ga het waarschijnlijk gewoon accepteren... wel hoop ik dat de tweede vrouw net zo veel liefde voor hem toont als ik doe en inshallah heeft ze een goed hart

----------


## GentleMan86

Als je Moslima bent, hoor je sowieso ''karma'' niet serieus te nemen.
Je kunt altijd je leven zodanig verbeteren dat je uiteindelijk wel recht zou hebben op een goede man.
Want een man gaat dit merken, en hiermee zul jij je kunnen onderscheiden van de rest van de vrouwen die zich ''misdragen''

Ik zeg t nog een keer, verliefd of niet, t klinkt alsof deze man je vanaf t begin opgelicht heeft, door eerst je hart te winnen, door zijn ware intenties geheim te houden, totdat ie je heeft waar hij je hebben wou.

Succes ermee.

----------


## Feriel

> En nu hebben we ringen uitgekozen en we gaan binnenkort verloven maar nu verteld hij mij ineens dat na een paar jaar er een kans bestaat dat er een tweede vrouw in het huwelijk kan komen.


Hoezo? Hij heeft dus nog niemand concreet op het oog of wel?

----------


## SoInLove

> Hoezo? Hij heeft dus nog niemand concreet op het oog of wel?


Nee hij verteld mij dat hij heel gelukkig is met mij en dat hij niet op zoek is maar dat betekende niet dat hij niet in polygamy geloofde dus daarom wilde hij me nu dus alvast waarschuwen voor in de toekomst dat er een kans bestaat dat het wel gebeurd.

----------


## Feriel

> Nee hij verteld mij dat hij heel gelukkig is met mij en dat hij niet op zoek is maar dat betekende niet dat hij niet in polygamy geloofde dus daarom wilde hij me nu dus alvast waarschuwen voor in de toekomst dat er een kans bestaat dat het wel gebeurd.


Hmm, in principe kun je hier niets over zeggen, maar ik vind het toch opmerkelijk dat hij zo'n opmerking heeft gemaakt, daar waar het nog helemaal niet aan de orde is. Weet je zeker dat er geen nichtje in Marokko in het zicht is? Just asking  :argwaan:

----------


## SoInLove

> Hmm, in principe kun je hier niets over zeggen, maar ik vind het toch opmerkelijk dat hij zo'n opmerking heeft gemaakt, daar waar het nog helemaal niet aan de orde is. Weet je zeker dat er geen nichtje in Marokko in het zicht is? Just asking


Hij heeft me beloofd dat als het gebeurd we samen een vrouw gaan kiezen :grote grijns:

----------


## Feriel

> Hij heeft me beloofd dat als het gebeurd we samen een vrouw gaan kiezen


Maar ik vind het vreemd, hoe weet hij nu al zo zeker dat hij dat wil? Wat vind je eigen familie hiervan?

----------


## SoInLove

> Maar ik vind het vreemd, hoe weet hij nu al zo zeker dat hij dat wil? Wat vind je eigen familie hiervan?


Mijn eigen familie is turks en zou zo iets nooits accepteren.... want wij hebben dat niet in onze cultuur

----------


## Feriel

> Mijn eigen familie is turks en zou zo iets nooits accepteren.... want wij hebben dat niet in onze cultuur


Maar hoe zie jij dat voor je dan? Je wil toch graag dat je familie achter jouw huwelijk staat? Als hij nu al begint over een tweede vrouw en jij weet dat je familie dit niet zou accepteren, voorzie ik problemen. Jij niet?

----------


## SoInLove

> Maar hoe zie jij dat voor je dan? Je wil toch graag dat je familie achter jouw huwelijk staat? Als hij nu al begint over een tweede vrouw en jij weet dat je familie dit niet zou accepteren, voorzie ik problemen. Jij niet?


Ik hou van hem en wil hem niet kwijt

----------


## Anoniem05031998

Hey

Ik Hoop dat je heel goed nadenkt hierover.
Ik zelf zal hem vragen stellen als, waarom zal je een tweede vrouw nodig hebben als je mij hebt? Als je verlieft bent heb je toch geen oog voor andere vrouwen? Schiet ik tekort dat je nu al denkt dat je een andere vrouw erbij zal kunnen nemen?

Je moet echt realistisch denken en zet je zelf op de eerste plaats en hem op de tweede. Jouw gevoelens zijn net zo belangrijk.

Ik weet onze profeet had ook meerdere vrouwen, maar bij hem wisten de vrouwen zeker dat ze allemaal even geliefd waren. Ik denk dat het moeilijk is voor een man tegenwoordig om dit te kunnen, precies evenveel liefde geven aan twee vrouwen. 

ik hoop dat je wat aan mijn reactie hebt :*

----------


## SoInLove

> Hey
> 
> Ik Hoop dat je heel goed nadenkt hierover.
> Ik zelf zal hem vragen stellen als, waarom zal je een tweede vrouw nodig hebben als je mij hebt? Als je verlieft bent heb je toch geen oog voor andere vrouwen? Schiet ik tekort dat je nu al denkt dat je een andere vrouw erbij zal kunnen nemen?
> 
> Je moet echt realistisch denken en zet je zelf op de eerste plaats en hem op de tweede. Jouw gevoelens zijn net zo belangrijk.
> 
> Ik weet onze profeet had ook meerdere vrouwen, maar bij hem wisten de vrouwen zeker dat ze allemaal even geliefd waren. Ik denk dat het moeilijk is voor een man tegenwoordig om dit te kunnen, precies evenveel liefde geven aan twee vrouwen. 
> 
> ik hoop dat je wat aan mijn reactie hebt :*


Hoi anoniem,

Bedankt voor je bericht!
Ja natuurlijk heb ik al die vragen al gesteld en zijn antwoord is dat hij heel veel van mij houd en altijd zou blijven houden. De reden waarom hij een tweede wilt is vooral omdat ik Turks ben en hij m
Marokaans. Hij wilt vooral zijn moeder blij maken en daarbij is het een heel gelovige jonge die graag in de voetstappen van onze profeet wilt lopen.
Ik ben ervan overtuigd dat zijn liefde voor mij nooit weg zal gaan en hoop dat de tweede vrouw ook iemand is die net zo veel van hem houd als ik doe. Want hij zal goed voor mij en de tweede vrouw zorgen mocht er een tweede komen. Ik vertrouw hem volkomen.

----------


## Anoniem05031998

> Hoi anoniem,
> 
> Bedankt voor je bericht!
> Ja natuurlijk heb ik al die vragen al gesteld en zijn antwoord is dat hij heel veel van mij houd en altijd zou blijven houden. De reden waarom hij een tweede wilt is vooral omdat ik Turks ben en hij m
> Marokaans. Hij wilt vooral zijn moeder blij maken en daarbij is het een heel gelovige jonge die graag in de voetstappen van onze profeet wilt lopen.
> Ik ben ervan overtuigd dat zijn liefde voor mij nooit weg zal gaan en hoop dat de tweede vrouw ook iemand is die net zo veel van hem houd als ik doe. Want hij zal goed voor mij en de tweede vrouw zorgen mocht er een tweede komen. Ik vertrouw hem volkomen.


Dan moet het geen probleem zijn denk ik  :Smilie: 

Hoop dat jullie heel erg gelukkig worden

----------


## SoInLove

> Dan moet het geen probleem zijn denk ik 
> 
> Hoop dat jullie heel erg gelukkig worden


 Dankjewel ! Ben jij misschien genteresseerd als tweede vrouw? Dan kunnen we de bruiloft misschien nog tegelijk doen haha

----------


## Anoniem05031998

> Dankjewel ! Ben jij misschien genteresseerd als tweede vrouw? Dan kunnen we de bruiloft misschien nog tegelijk doen haha


Hahahaha ik heb mijn mannetje al dankjewel voor het aanbod plus ik ben ook turks haha

----------


## SoInLove

> Hahahaha ik heb mijn mannetje al dankjewel voor het aanbod plus ik ben ook turks haha


Haha wat leuk! Hoop dat jullie een fijn huwelijk hebben

----------


## Doenia E

> Hoi anoniem,
> 
> Bedankt voor je bericht!
> Ja natuurlijk heb ik al die vragen al gesteld en zijn antwoord is dat hij heel veel van mij houd en altijd zou blijven houden. De reden waarom hij een tweede wilt is vooral omdat ik Turks ben en hij m
> Marokaans. Hij wilt vooral zijn moeder blij maken en daarbij is het een heel gelovige jonge die graag in de voetstappen van onze profeet wilt lopen.
> Ik ben ervan overtuigd dat zijn liefde voor mij nooit weg zal gaan en hoop dat de tweede vrouw ook iemand is die net zo veel van hem houd als ik doe. Want hij zal goed voor mij en de tweede vrouw zorgen mocht er een tweede komen. Ik vertrouw hem volkomen.


Ik zou niet eens in zo'n nationalistische familie willen introuwen. Hoezo mag een schoondochter niet Turks zijn? Alsof jij geen Marokkaans kunt leren koken. Weet zijn moeder er wel van dan? Sorry hoor, maar dit zou ik nooit pikken.

----------


## Feriel

SoInLove, ik zou je familie maar inlichten van de situatie.

----------


## pɑɼɼɑuqɑɼnƨ

Killotzak! Ik zoek 1 vrouw en hij wil 2 vrouw. Zulke mannen zouden een Praljak-cocktail moeten krijgen!

Gooi die wannabeplayer weg, laat hem aan zijn pik trekken, en kom naar mij. Ik ben lief en stoer en romantisch en mooi en sexy enzo.

----------


## Eenmans

> Killotzak! Ik zoek 1 vrouw en hij wil 2 vrouw. Zulke mannen zouden een Praljak-cocktail moeten krijgen!
> 
> Gooi die wannabeplayer weg, laat hem aan zijn pik trekken, en kom naar mij. Ik ben lief en stoer en romantisch en mooi en sexy enzo.


 :haha:

----------


## Eenmans

> Killotzak! Ik zoek 1 vrouw en hij wil 2 vrouw. Zulke mannen zouden een Praljak-cocktail moeten krijgen!
> 
> Gooi die wannabeplayer weg, laat hem aan zijn pik trekken, en kom naar mij. Ik ben lief en stoer en romantisch en mooi en sexy enzo.


Ik lees net dat ze Turks is.  :love: 

@TS; Dump die gast en pm mij.  :slaap: 

En die gozer met die moeilijke nick en chick als ava is al bezet en ze heet Ballandalus en 7eloua. Hij zelf heeft ook 2 vrouwen. Volgens mij zelfs 3 vrouwen maar dat weet ik niet zeker. Dus hoe bedoel je ?


Ik hoop gauw een pm van je tegemoet te zien om de exit-strategie over jou huidige vriend te bespreken.  :blozen:

----------


## pɑɼɼɑuqɑɼnƨ

Hij bedoelt waarschijnlijk mij. Zo moeilijk is mijn nick niet hoor: ik heb gewoon ballandalus omgekeerd. En ik heb geen vrouw, ballandalus en 7eloua zijn slechts mijn 2 internetvrouwen. Ik heb nog geen sex met hen bedreven. De eerste is kapot/defect, want die doet het niet meer en de 2e werkt volgens mij wel maar die wil niet, denk ik. Dus ik ben nog beschikbaar kiz. 

Al heb ik sterk het vermoeden dat jij helemaal geen kiz bent, maar een man met snor. En de zoveelste alterego van een verwoed prikker. Idiolect. 




> Ik lees net dat ze Turks is. 
> 
> @TS; Dump die gast en pm mij. 
> 
> En die gozer met die moeilijke nick en chick als ava is al bezet en ze heet Ballandalus en 7eloua. Hij zelf heeft ook 2 vrouwen. Volgens mij zelfs 3 vrouwen maar dat weet ik niet zeker. Dus hoe bedoel je ?
> 
> 
> Ik hoop gauw een pm van je tegemoet te zien om de exit-strategie over jou huidige vriend te bespreken.

----------


## Eenmans

> Hij bedoelt waarschijnlijk mij. Zo moeilijk is mijn nick niet hoor: ik heb gewoon ballandalus omgekeerd. En ik heb geen vrouw, ballandalus en 7eloua zijn slechts mijn 2 internetvrouwen. Ik heb nog geen sex met hen bedreven. De eerste is kapot/defect, want die doet het niet meer en de 2e werkt volgens mij wel maar die wil niet, denk ik. Dus ik ben nog beschikbaar kiz. 
> 
> Al heb ik sterk het vermoeden dat jij helemaal geen kiz bent, maar een man met snor. En de zoveelste alterego van een verwoed prikker. Idiolect.


Dit verhaal is te bizar om te geloven idd. 

Wat dacht je van deze?

http://www.maroc.nl/forums/sterke-ve...iet-wilde.html

----------


## pɑɼɼɑuqɑɼnƨ

Ik kijk nergens meer van op. Wel sneu voor dat vrouwtje als het waar is. Nog sneuer zou het zijn als Robert zoiets verzonnen heeft om onze "cultuur" belachelijk te maken. Maar alles is mogelijk in this day and age.

----------


## Feriel

SoInLove, ik zou de roze wolk even verlaten en je verstand gebruiken.

----------


## Murphy

Ik zal hier mijn gezonde verstand wel inzetten omdat het blijkt dat jij dingen niet in kan zien. Een man die zo praat heeft geen respect voor zijn vrouw en de kans heel groot is dat die vreemdgaat zonder dat jij ervan weet hij wilt gewoon met meerdere vrouwen zijn ding doen als je snapt wat ik bedoel, kijk ik weet dat het moeilijk is en dat je van hem houd want ik weet hoe dat voelt maar fock jezelf niet op ik weet niet hoe oud je bent maar waarschijnlijk nog veeeeeeeel kans in het leven verpest het niet hierbij je gaat spijt krijgen voor meer advies kun je me een pb sturen ik help graag gr murphy ,

----------


## AnoAnoAno

Laat die man maar handenarbeid doen. Je kan zo weer nieuwe liefde vinden. miljarden mensen bestaan op deze planeet, de helft is man. Van die groep zal er en groot deel in jouw leeftijds catogorie passen en daarin vind je echt wel iemand. Anders kan je altijd weer gaan verder studeren en mischien ontmoet je dan wel iemand op school? Anders tinder.

----------


## Onderdanige man

Gewoon een manier van hem om zijn vreemd gaan goed te gaan praten.

----------


## GentleMan86

Niks mis mee, halal is halal.
Mijn opa had ook 3 vrouwen, zou het zelf ook wel willen.
8x3 kinderen is 24 kinderen op aarde gezet, ontelbare neven heb ik.
Onze famillie is hierdoor een heel netwerk geworden, de meest succesvolle trekken de minder succesvolle mee in hun eigen succes.
Niks beters voor een man op deze dounya dan veel kinderen te hebben, want het effect daarvan is voor zolang als dat de mensheid bestaat, lang nadat hijzelf niet meer bestaat.

----------

